# Imac, PS3, TV 40" et home cinema : comment les brancher ?



## luciano73 (8 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je dispose actuellement d'un Imac 24", et je vais prochainement faire l'acquisition d'une PS3, d'une TV LCD 40", et passer d'un système 2.0 à 5.1 pour le plaisir des oreilles. Ma question est donc la suivante :
Pour les branchements, dois-je faire ça :
Imac-----(miniDP vers HDMI )------>
PS3--------------(HDMI)------------->      TV     ------(HDMI ou juste RCA )----> ampli

ou bien ça :
Imac-----(miniDP vers HDMI )------>
PS3------(HDMI)--------------------->    Ampli  ------(HDMI)---------------------> TV

??

Ou bien un système plus complexe ? Quid de la qualité du son avec de tels branchements ?
Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Holy Diver (8 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

selon moi, la meilleure solution est de tout raccorder sur l'ampli en HDMI, puis de raccorder l'ampli à la TV (toujours en HDMI).

Par contre, je ne suis pas sûr que l'iMac sache sortir le son par sa prise mini DP. S'il n'est pas en mesure de le faire, il faudrait prévoir une connexion optique entre l'iMac et l'ampli pour le son, mais dans ce cas, il sera peut être nécessaire de connecter l'iMac directement sur la TV (sinon l'ampli risque de ne pas pouvoir gérer simultanément l'entrée vidéo via HDMI et l'entrée son via l'optique).

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## luciano73 (8 Décembre 2010)

Sachant que je vais passer au Imac 27" lors de la prochaine mise à jour des Imac, j'ai toujours une maigre chance qu'il y ait du HDMI (ou pas), mais il existe aujourd'hui des adaptateurs MiniDP vers HDMI qui prennent aussi l'audio, et qui gèrent sans problème le 5.1.
J'aurais donc besoin d'un ampli avec 2 HDMI en entrée et 1 HDMI en sortie en résumé... Bon à savoir ! Merci de ta réponse rapide.
Je laisse la discussion ouverte pour ceux qui voudraient ajouter des conseils ou apporter leur propre réponse.


----------



## luciano73 (11 Janvier 2011)

Pour info,
J'ai décidé pour relier mon Imac à mon home cinéma comme il suit :
 Adaptateur MiniDVI/HDMI + câble HDMI 10m du Mac à la TV,
 Adaptateur MiniToslink (jack 3,5mm)/Toslink + câble Toslink 10m du Mac à l'ampli.
En tout ça fait plus de 100 de connectique... Je vous tiens au courant pour les premiers essais s'il y en a qui sont intéressés par une installation similaire.

Pour les curieux, mon home cinéma est composé de :
 TV LED 46" SAMSUNG UE46C6000 SLIM LED,
 Ampli ONKYO TX-SR308 5x100W RMS sous 6 Ohms,
 Pack d'enceintes JAMO 5.0 S406HCS (2x80W avant + 3x60W centrale + arrière),
 Caisson de basses actif JAMO SUB 40 120W.


----------



## adrien95 (11 Janvier 2011)

tu as fait tres compliquer
en utilisant ps3mediaserver tu aurai eu tout les fichiers multimedia de ton imac via la ps3 en streaming.
moi je l utilise quasiment tout les jours.
le tout relier en ethernet au meme reseau local et c est nikel.
pour le son un cable optique entre ta ps3 et ton home cinema et a toi le DTS et 5.1


----------



## Scatcat (13 Juin 2011)

Relier son mac à sa télé peut servir à plus de chose que juste streamer un film avec la PS3.
De plus ça retire la conso électrique de la PS3.
Et surtout dernière chose à prendre en compte et pas des moindre. Un cable optisue ne peut pas véhiculer de piste son en 5.1. Il est tout simplement limité au 2.0. Du bête stéréo quoi.
D'ailleurs je me demande si la carte son des iMac gère de base le 5.1. Mais j'en doute.
Et est-ce que le mini-DP transporte aussi le son, même en 2.0 ? Je ne sais pas.

J'attend de pied ferme un Apple TV en dessous de 100 qui pourra diffuser via streaming depuis un Mac ou un iPad-iPhone, du 1080p en 5.1 et 7.1.


----------



## MacDavid (7 Août 2011)

Pardonnez moi mais comment branchez vous votre PS3 à votre iMac sans prise HDMI (sur le iMac)?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## hades (9 Août 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je me joins à la discussion car je me suis aussi posé la question pour écouter de la musique.

Pour une utilisation occasionnelle, genre écouter de la musique toute  une soirée sans changer de CD, PS3 media server est super, gère les  listes de lecture iTunes et en plus gratuit. Bon, ça veut effectivement  dire avoir une PS3 et qu'elle soit allumée en permanence.

Si l'imac n'est pas trop éloigné, un câble optique serait certainement la meilleur solution.

Pour l'image :
Le PS3 media server fonctionne là-aussi très bien, du moins pour le peu que j'ai utilisé cette fonction.

Personnellement je relierais l'imac à l'ampli via hdmi (faire un test  pour voir si le son passe et quel format), je ne connais pas l'ampli en  question, mais sur de nombreux ampli A/V actuels tu peux dire à l'ampli  de passer le son via l'optique et l'image via hdmi. L'avantage de cette  configuration est qu'on n'a pas besoin de sélectionner l'image sur la tv  et le son sur l'ampli.

J'attends le retour de luciano73 !


----------

